# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa jemi ( kemi qenë ) për prindërit tanë, si duam që fëmijët tanë të jenë për ne?

## projekti21_dk

Nëse është për t’i besuar një tregimi, se *kur një herë një djalë deshi ta vriste babain e vet në pyll, babai i tha: Mos bir, mos më vrit këtu, sepse pikërisht këtu unë e kam pas vrarë babain tim*, a guxojmë të besojmë se ashtu siç je sjellë ti me prindërit e tu, ashtu do të sillen edhe fëmijët e tu me ty?

Di raste, besoj edhe ju dini që dikush nuk sillet mirë me prindërit e vet, ama është shumë për t’u habitur që këta persona për fëmijët e vet janë baballarë të mrekullueshëm.

Si e shpjegoni këtë?

Jepni dicka nga përvoja juaj. Unë më poshtë po sjell një shkrim të mikut tim ”salihaj”, i cili përmend tri raste, të cilat edhe më shtyn për të hapur këtë temë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në psikologji mësohet, se tre faktor janë armiqtë më të rrezikshëm për qenien njerëzore. Ata faktor janë: Urrejtja, frika dhe emocioni! Besomëni, Urrejtje nuk kam fare, frikë as qe di çfarë është, por emocionet sa vijnë e shtohen me shumë  gjatë ditëlindjeve të reja si faktor i moshës së shtyre. 

Unë me bashkëshorten time jemi duke shkuar asaj rruge qe të bëhemi stërgjysh. Pemët dhe perimet me cilësi me të dobët i konsumojmë ne ndërsa fëmija (tani burra e gra) me nipa dhe mbesa i konsumonin ato me cilësi më të mirë. Kjo është shenjë tipike e çdo prindi, sepse prindi dëshiron qe fëmijës së vet të ja falë zemrën, shpirtin gjakun e çfarë nuk falë prindi për fëmijën e vet, gjë qe ajo veti është me pakë e reflektuar te fëmija.

E vërtetë është se çdo frut i prekur nga sëmundja dhe insekti është më i shijshëm, sepse atë e hetojnë dëmtueset dhe e sulmojnë, por pemët e dëmtuara mekanikisht ato nuk janë të cilësisë më të mirë. 

Për të përfunduar. 

Sot kisha me qenë i dakortit qe sikur të ishte babai im i gjallë, kisha pranuar qe tri herë të më vras, për tri gabime qe i kam bërë ndaj Ti. Ato janë: 

- në atë skamje të viteve të gjashtëdhjeta, në vend qe të ja japi rrogën e parë babait unë bleva biçikletë, çmimi i së cilës ishte rrafsh një rrogë atëherë. 

- Dy: po atë biçikletë e detyrova ( babain ) me shkuar në Pejë me ble dhe me shty pesëdhjetë km, për shkak se nuk ka ditë me nga. 

- Dhe tre: kur e kam gënjyer për nota të dobëta në shkollë të mesme, unë i kisha shtatë dysha, e babit i thash i kam vetëm tre dysha. 

Ndërsa nëna ishte dashtë të më vras dy herë: 

- nën një, kur isha teknik i ri, nëna kishte dëshirë qe ditën e shtunë dhe diel te qëndroi me te, e unë iksha me shokë. 

- Dhe dy, kur banoja në katin e pestë të pallatit dhe bëja shaka me te duke i thënë çdo pushimore do e vendosi një karrige dhe kur ngjitesh ne katin e pestë duhet pushuar në dhjetë pushimore. Ajo atëherë ka qenë shtatëdhjetepesë vjeç, ndërsa unë tani gjashtëdhjeteshtatë vjeç jam larguar nga ajo banesë për shkak të lartësisë. 

Këtë nuk e shkrova si histori timen, por dëshiroi të terheku vërejtjen çdo fëmije, sa ka peshë prindi ndaj fëmijës të vet. Njëkohësisht vlerësimi kurrë edhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të bëhet në ditët rinore sa qe behët kur njeriu kalon rreth të gjashtëdhjetave.

----------


## ganimet

Pershendetje  zotri Adem.,te pergezoi per temen.

Deshem s'deshem  do kalojm rruges qe kaluan prindrit tanë,sidomos ne aspektin e raporteve femij/prind.Akoma me duket fillimi i rrugtimit prinderor per t'dhenë fjalen e cila do ishte si noteri per t'i dhanë pergjigjen e merituar pytjes c'kerkon tema qe keni hapur,mbase ne kte rrugëtim  jom ne hapat e parë.
Thenjet e librit hyjnor Kur'anit ,se gjeneti gjendet nenë kemben e prindit,sidomos nen kemben te nënes  tregon se degjushmeria ndaj prindit esht e vetmja rruge per shpetim ne te dy botrat.
Sa i perket degjushmeris..besoi se isha ne nivelin e duhur te pergjegjsis  ne raport me prindrit,pore druaj se jo gjithmon isha i perpikt per ti ber ata te ndihen me te qete dhe pa drojtjen se mund ti sillja brenga e bela sepse  edhe sabri (durimi) sishte gjithmon ilaqi kunder belas.
Isha fesategji,rragjagji e belehqor ..se di edhe rruges per ne gjami sikur dikujt i pengoja ..me thoshin a nkomore je nis a!.
Sikur edhe vet jom pak baksez,therra me dalin para.. edhe ne autoban.
Ne kte aspekt sikur esht gjenetika ne pytje ,dhe per ket, edhe prindrit mbajn nji doz fji, nese mund te quaj ashtu.
Nji gje kisha porositur qe ndaj prinve te sillemi mir,sepse mallkimi i prindit faj e pa faj te kap sikure kalohet pran nji kopshti me lule ,ku aroma na pelqej apo jo do marriom pak aromë kopshti.Sinqerisht ua them sikur te kisha mundsin edhe vitet qe me kan mbet, pote ishte e mundur do i falja atyre..vetem qe ata te jetonin te lumtur, nga se kan patur nji jet me shum mundime.Babi i persekutuar nga regjimi kumunist dhe nëna duke bart uje nga gurra e gjat dhe rruga gjarprore qe te shpiente sikur dikush te shtyne..dhe kthimi dukej sikur dikush te vente lak ne fyt e te terhiqte nga pas.
Pleqrin e kaluan pa brenga e halle ,ne mirqenje,me femij plot, nipa e mbesa qe ishin gezimi i tyre..ket shkelqim ftyrash ua vreja ne fetyr,ne ballin me rrudha qe shkruhej histori e gjat ,e rend por krenare.
Dy jon gjerat qe i kom te trashiguara nga prindrit,te cilat per mua jon thesari me i qmuar..njera se nuk kthej koken pas gjer sa rrugetoj ,dhe e dyta se njerzit kure shushurisin nuk i pys pse?

Po e permbyll me kaq duke me bere obligues tu them atyre qe nese duan te mesojn diq te pysin ata qe e jetuan e jo me te degjuar..pra degjoni qe tu degjojn.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Nëse është për ti besuar një tregimi, se *kur një herë një djalë deshi ta vriste babain e vet në pyll, babai i tha: Mos bir, mos më vrit këtu, sepse pikërisht këtu unë e kam pas vrarë babain tim*, a guxojmë të besojmë se ashtu siç je sjellë ti me prindërit e tu, ashtu do të sillen edhe fëmijët e tu me ty?
> 
> Di raste, besoj edhe ju dini që dikush nuk sillet mirë me prindërit e vet, ama është shumë për tu habitur që këta persona për fëmijët e vet janë baballarë të mrekullueshëm.
> 
> Si e shpjegoni këtë?
> 
> Jepni dicka nga përvoja juaj. Unë më poshtë po sjell një shkrim të mikut tim salihaj, i cili përmend tri raste, të cilat edhe më shtyn për të hapur këtë temë.



Nje fjale popullore thote : Cfare te bejshe do te bejne dhe nje do ta shtojne .

Prinderit me deomos duhet te respektohen .

Ajo qe eshte me interesante ne kohen e fundit , qe nje numer i madhe i familjeve shqipetare kane ndertuare shtepi pallate te reja ,kurse prinderit ne moshe duhet te jetojne ne perdhese , sepse simbas disave qe shprehen,se pleqet  ju perline tepisonat ,ju demtojne kuzhinen etj.etj. 

Hajte e merre veshte ,

----------


## projekti21_dk

VIGAN I URTË, më dëgjo 
ERZI është punë e madhe
Paçi shëndet, mbrothësi, kurdo
Paçi një vit të pa halle,
Burra, gra, vasha sorkadhe.

----------


## Poeti

> Nëse është për t’i besuar një tregimi, se *kur një herë një djalë deshi ta vriste babain e vet në pyll, babai i tha: Mos bir, mos më vrit këtu, sepse pikërisht këtu unë e kam pas vrarë babain tim*, a guxojmë të besojmë se ashtu siç je sjellë ti me prindërit e tu, ashtu do të sillen edhe fëmijët e tu me ty?
> 
> Di raste, besoj edhe ju dini që dikush nuk sillet mirë me prindërit e vet, ama është shumë për t’u habitur që këta persona për fëmijët e vet janë baballarë të mrekullueshëm.
> 
> Si e shpjegoni këtë?
> 
> Jepni dicka nga përvoja juaj. Unë më poshtë po sjell një shkrim të mikut tim ”salihaj”, i cili përmend tri raste, të cilat edhe më shtyn për të hapur këtë temë.



  Nese themi qe prindi per femiun eshte pasqyre, atehere eshte shume normale qe nese ti si prind nuk i respekton prinderit e tu, atehere cfare mund te presesh nga femiu yt? Nese ti ia kthen fjalen nenes apo babait, a mos valle pret te mos ndodhe njesoj me raportin e femiut tend me ty? Absolutikisht te jeni te sigurte qe cfare beni ju do te bejne edhe ata, bile sikur u tha, edhe nje shkalle me teper (ne vecanti per keq). 
  Une e kam nenen ne moshen 83 vjecare, edhepse nuk jeton me mua, assesi nuk mund te kaloj java pa ia bere nje vizite, edhe nese ajo do te jete 10 minuteshe. Se paku ta shoh si eshte, mos ka nevoje per ndonje gje (perkunder perkujdesit qe e merr nga te gjithe anetaret e familjes se vellaut). Nje person qe na ka dhene jeten, qe na ka ngritur ne kembe, qe na ka edukuar, qe ka ndenjur mbi koken tone pa mbyllur syte, qe i eshte dridhur zemra sa here jemi lenduar apo vonuar nga shkolla apo puna, meriton  RESPEKTIN me te madh te mundshem.
  Duhet cekur edhe nje fakt: Femijet tane, nuk mund ta kene respektin ashtu sikur e kishim ne ndaj prinderve tane, sepse pervec nesh dhe sjelljeve tona, ata i edukon dhe koha, e cila ka ndryshuar shume nga koha jone.

  POR NJE POROSI PER TE GJITHE: NESE DONI SE PAKU PAK RESPEKT NGA FEMIJET TUAJ, RESPEKTONI SHUME PRINDERIT TUAJ!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Urimi i Daut Demakut për Fiter Bajramin



Miq të dashur, nga zemra urime me rastin e festës së Fitër Bajramit.

Sot më shumë se kurrë duhet të jemi mirënjohës dhe të kujtojmë se sa e rëndësishme është të ndajmë me të tjerët. T'ua kujtoj thënien:

Gjithçka që kisha mbledhur, e humba, dhe, gjithçka që kam dhënë është e imja.

Ju keni vetëm atë që keni ndarë. Dashuria nuk është pronë që ta mbledhësh, ajo është rrezatim, aromë që mund të ndahet. Sa më shumë që të ndani, aq më shumë do të keni; sa më pak që të ndani, aq më pak do të keni. Sa më shumë të ndani, aq më shumë do të rriteni në qenësinë tuaj të brendshme  kjo është pafundësi, nuk shterron kurrë.

----------

